# ممكن مصادر عن network sensors wireless



## ابو عبدالعزيز2007 (16 يونيو 2009)

routing algorithm 
protocols 
and other


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (16 يونيو 2009)

http://ifile.it/cnormjg

http://ifile.it/msqcby

http://ifile.it/7vl6su

[archive password: gigle.ws 
http://ifile.it/bmhk51i]

http://ifile.it/sael1rw


----------



## ابو عبدالعزيز2007 (22 يونيو 2009)

ما قدرت ادخل على الموقع يطلب تسجيل


----------



## ابو عبدالعزيز2007 (22 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ان تحل المشكلة
وهل من مزييد من المصادر عاجلا
ولكم الشكر


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (22 يونيو 2009)

لايوجد مشكله ولاحاجه بس يمكن ماتعرف تزل من الموقع 
اضغط على العبارالمكوبه فوق Request Download Ticket ثم تظهرلك كلمة تنزيل اضغط عليها 
لقد شيكت على الروابط وكلها شغاله واذا تريد مزيد من المراجع ضع اسمائها وان شاء الله نجيبه لك


----------



## ابو عبدالعزيز2007 (24 يونيو 2009)

اريد مصادر في الموضوع المذكور اعلاه


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااباشا


----------

